# sia (la) Palestina che Israele



## des_grieux

Ciao di nuovo! 

Ho un dubbio riguardo all'uso degli articoli in questa frase:

"Sono qui per rappresentare sia Palestina che Israele."

E' corretta così com'è o bisogna inserire l'articolo determinato davanti ai nomi dei due paesi?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

Sono qui per/a rappresentare sia *la* Palestina che Israele ( o anche *lo* Stato di Israele).
Sono qui a rappresentare la Palestina e Israele."


----------



## aefrizzo

Spiritoso78 said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Sono qui per/a rappresentare sia *la* Palestina che Israele ( o anche *lo* Stato di Israele).
> Sono qui a rappresentare la Palestina e Israele."


Ciao, *Spiritoso*
Mi hai messo in crisi; vedi thread italoinglese "Cooperation between.." del 15 agosto.
Forse DesGrieux merita una risposta definitiva, se esiste.


----------



## des_grieux

La mia conclusionje è stata una sintesi dei vostri suggerimenti, ovvero che si tratta di un'idiosincrasia lessicale e che non esiste una spiegazione che ci permetterebbe di risalire a una regola più generale...


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Aefrizzo,

in base a quanto leggo e sento ogni giorno, la Palestina, la Cisgiordania e le rimanenti martoriate aree della zona richiedono l'articolo, mentre per Israele non serve. Solamente nei documenti ufficiali si utilizza la dicitura *LO *Stato d'Israele.


----------



## aefrizzo

Spiritoso78 said:


> Ciao Aefrizzo,
> 
> in base a quanto leggo e sento ogni giorno, la Palestina, la Cisgiordania e le rimanenti martoriate aree della zona richiedono l'articolo, mentre per Israele non serve. Solamente nei documenti ufficiali si utilizza la dicitura *LO *Stato d'Israele.



Grazie per la pronta risposta, *Spiritoso*. Nel rileggere i tuoi e i miei post, vedo che io faccio a meno (ma non obbligatoriamente) dell'articolo *nelle enumerazioni.*
_"...la_ Palestina,_ la _Cisgiordania e le rimanenti martoriate aree della zona richiedono l'articolo". Non mi infastidisce, non lo ritengo scorretto, ma facoltativo e a volte lo uso.
Non ne farei un regola. Il saggio DeGrieux forse ha colto nel segno, guardando le nostre rispettive coordinate geografiche.

P.S.Altri esempi attuali, dalla stampa e dalla TV. _(Italics_=facoltativo, *Bold*= obbligatorio)
" Al consiglio di Sicurezza dell'ONU, _(la)_ Francia, _(la)_ Germania e _(gli)_ Stati Uniti si sono espressi a favore...., mentre _(la)_ Russia e _(la)_ Cina ...."
*"La* Francia fa parte del Consiglio di Sicurezza.."
"(_La_) Juve, _(il) _Milan e _(l')_Inter dominano la classifica..."
"*La* Juve domina la classifica.."


----------



## longplay

Il problema forse deriva ANCHE dall'inglese: Italia, Polonia,... sono qui rappresentate da... (in inglese l' articolo non si mette, a meno che non si usino anche le
parole "Stato" o "governo" (di-dello-della). Ciao.


----------



## Sempervirens

des_grieux said:


> Ciao di nuovo!
> 
> Ho un dubbio riguardo all'uso degli articoli in questa frase:
> 
> "Sono qui per rappresentare sia Palestina che Israele."
> 
> E' corretta così com'è o bisogna inserire l'articolo determinato davanti ai nomi dei due paesi?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!



Ciao! A me pare che l'articolo si debba mettere fintanto il sostantivo lo accetti. Ma è anche vero che Palestina e Israele,così come appaiono nella frase,con molta probabilità si riferiscono ai nomi dei relativi Stati( o Nazioni che siano), e un parlante,a propria discrezione,può considerare questa coppia di parole come di un'unica interpretazione possibile,omettendo quindi l'articolo. Ormai il binomio Palestina Israele è talmente entrato a far parte della nostra cultura che l'articolo viene meno anche quando servirebbe a specificare la funzione del nome(oggetto diretto,soggetto,ecc.). 
Di solito per fare un verifica,semplicisticamente parlando, basta operare su altri nomi:  Sono qui per rappresentare Mali e Benin. Della quale frase,uno che guarda poca televisione e non è bravo né *in* geografia né in italiano,e forse con un po' di cerone negli orecchi, ci chiederebbe. "  (i) mali e (i) beni del mondo?"

Sarà che soffro di "articolite" ma non la posso non pensare così" Sono qui per rappresentare il Mali e il Benin".


----------



## aefrizzo

Ciao, *Sempervirens.*
Per me va benissimo anche così, ci mancherebbe. Ho solo detto che,* solo nelle "enumerazioni"* (termine sicuramente improprio, attendo correzione), io *e altri indigeni* a volte  omettiamo il determinativo. Il saggio DesGrieux  ha lanciato già due thread sull'argomento, sempre con molto garbo.
Ciao,* LP.*
Vuoi dire che oltre alle parole importiamo anche un po' di grammatica? Non mi sconvolge, anzi mi "pizzica". C'è qualcun altro, in giro, che ha avuto questo sospetto?


----------



## Sempervirens

aefrizzo said:


> Ciao, *Sempervirens.*
> Per me va benissimo anche così, ci mancherebbe. Ho solo detto che,* solo nelle "enumerazioni"* (termine sicuramente improprio, attendo correzione), io *e altri indigeni* a volte  omettiamo il determinativo. Il saggio DesGrieux  ha lanciato già due thread sull'argomento, sempre con molto garbo.
> Ciao,* LP.*
> Vuoi dire che oltre alle parole importiamo anche un po' di grammatica? Non mi sconvolge, anzi mi "pizzica". C'è qualcun altro, in giro, che ha avuto questo sospetto?




Ciao Aefrizzo Sarà forse che non sono stato attento a misurare le parole,oppure del gran caldo e delle sue conseguenze, ma in verità la mia non voleva essere una polemica,anzi, intendevo ,ed evidentemente non ci sono riuscito proprio, dire che se la comprensione tra parlanti è assicurata allora è meglio togliere il superfluo. Io che tendo a "decorare" ,quel "superfluo" per me invece è indispensabile. Discente sono e discente rimango.Forse il mio italiano è a misura personale,non so.


Cari saluti


----------



## aefrizzo

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao Aefrizzo Sarà forse che non sono stato attento a misurare le parole,oppure del gran caldo e delle sue conseguenze, ma in verità la mia non voleva essere una polemica,anzi, intendevo ,ed evidentemente non ci sono riuscito proprio, dire che se la comprensione tra parlanti è assicurata allora è meglio togliere il superfluo. Io che tendo a "decorare" ,quel "superfluo" per me invece è indispensabile. Discente sono e discente rimango.Forse il mio italiano è a misura personale,non so.
> 
> 
> Cari saluti


Nessun fraintendimento, *SV*, grazie. Infatti le fonti che ho citato a mio sostegno sono stampa e TV. Non sempre raccomandabili per l'insegnamento *corretto *di una lingua.
Ultimo (lo giuro) consiglio per *DesGrieux*: Viste le reazioni eterogenee degli indigeni (detti anche nativi), usa sempre l'articolo. Al peggio, diranno che sei noioso, ma con simpatia, visto il tuo ottimo italiano.


----------



## longplay

Ciao Aef. Volevo solo dire che forse siamo influenzati dalla stampa, TV ecc. inglesi che se fanno un elenco di paesi, correttamente omettono il "the". Insomma,
l' Italia è "Italy". ciao.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Non si tratta delle "famose eccezioni"?  "Toponimi - Un discorso a parte va fatto per isole e nazioni, talvolta coincidenti: richiedono l’articolo quelle che, in funzione locativa, vengono introdotte dalla preposizione _in_ ([in] _l’Italia_; stato insulare: [in] _l’Irlanda_; grandi isole: [in] _la Groenlandia_; microstati: [in] _il Vaticano_; isole maggiori italiane [in] _Sardegna_) – fa eccezione _Israele_, sempre senz’articolo nonostante si dica: _in Israele _–, mentre lo rifiutano quelle introdotte da _a_ ([a] _Panama_; stati insulari: [a] _Cuba_; grandi isole esotiche: [a] _Sumatra_; microstati: [a] _San Marino_; isole minori italiane: [a] _Pantelleria_ – fanno eccezione: l'Asinara, _l'Elba_, _il Giglio_, _la Maddalena_, ecc.)" 

Aggiungo altre eccezioni: Haiti, Porto Rico, Panama, Santo Domingo ...


----------



## aefrizzo

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Non si tratta delle "famose eccezioni"?  "Toponimi - Un discorso a parte va fatto per isole e nazioni, talvolta coincidenti: richiedono l’articolo quelle che, in funzione locativa, vengono introdotte dalla preposizione _in_ ([in] _l’Italia_; stato insulare: [in] _l’Irlanda_; grandi isole: [in] _la Groenlandia_; microstati: [in] _il Vaticano_; isole maggiori italiane [in] _Sardegna_) – fa eccezione _Israele_, sempre senz’articolo nonostante si dica: _in Israele _–, mentre lo rifiutano quelle introdotte da _a_ ([a] _Panama_; stati insulari: [a] _Cuba_; grandi isole esotiche: [a] _Sumatra_; microstati: [a] _San Marino_; isole minori italiane: [a] _Pantelleria_ – fanno eccezione: l'Asinara, _l'Elba_, _il Giglio_, _la Maddalena_, ecc.)"
> 
> Aggiungo altre eccezioni: Haiti, Porto Rico, Panama, Santo Domingo ...


Ehilà, *AA*. Mentre boccheggio sotto la mazzata del link allegato (per non parlare della bibliografia), guarda un po' gli esempi già da me riportati: non riguardano solo toponimi. Ho citato le squadre di calcio. Ne propongo  altri:
"Mani, piedi, braccio, avambraccio.... fanno parte del corpo umano.."
"Rubini, smeraldi, zaffiri... sono da tempo impiegati per arricchire..."
Sono elenchi o enumerazioni, non so come definirli, per i quali i*o* non uso,abitualmente, l'articolo. 
Sono pronto non a ricredermi, o almeno non subito (guarda la mia età) ma a capire qualcosa in più.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Aef! 

Sì, capisco il tuo punto di vista. 
Volevo solo aiutare Des_Grieux sulla questione _d'Israele.

_


----------



## aefrizzo

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Aef!
> 
> Sì, capisco il tuo punto di vista.
> Volevo solo aiutare Des_Grieux sulla questione _d'Israele.
> 
> _


Su Israele , e scommetto che ci sono altri casi, nessuno di noi ha dubbi. Mai articolo n*é *preposizioni articolate oppure, come altri hanno già suggerito, *lo Stato di*..


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, Aef  

Esistono diversi casi (vedi il mio post # 13) ai quali si applica la "regola dell'eccezione". Tuttavia, secondo me, Israele costituisce un caso a sè stante.  
Azzardo una mia interpretazione, ma bada bene che si tratta di una sensazione esclusivamente personale e non trova conferme, nè riscontri in nessun testo! 

E' risaputo che il moderno Stato prende il nome dal termine biblico (Yisrael). Questo termine compare per la prima volta, nella Genesi, quando il nome "Israele" viene assegnato da un angelo a Giacobbe: "Non _ti_ _chiamerai_ più Giacobbe, ma _Israele_, perché hai combattuto con Dio e con gli uomini e hai vinto!" 

_Israele_ è quindi un nome proprio di persona e la preposizione "di" indica appartenenza: la terra _di Israele _diventa quindi la Terra _che appartiene a Israele_, esattamente come "la casa _di _Aef" o "il giardino _di _Anna" appartengono ad Aef e ad Anna ... non diremmo mai "la casa dell'Aef" o "il giardino dell'Anna"  

Leggo qui (al capitolo Etimologia e radici bibliche): _"secondo Anita Shaphira il termine "Eretz Israel", (Terra di Israele) nella Bibbia ebraica, era un termine sacro, vago per quanto riguarda i confini precisi dei territori ma indicante chiaramente l'appartenenza."_

In altre parole, secondo me, si dice "Stato _di Israele_" per una sorta di _"tramandazione ebraica"_ ad indicare proprio l'antica appartenenza della regione all'uomo chiamato Israele: nessun articolo determinativo e nessuna preposizione articolata davanti ad un nome proprio di persona. 
Prendila con le pinze!!!


----------



## aefrizzo

*Hello, AA*



Anja.Ann said:


> Esistono diversi casi (vedi il mio post # 13) ai quali si applica la "regola dell'eccezione". Tuttavia, secondo me, Israele costituisce un caso a sè stante.
> _Israele_ è quindi un nome proprio di persona e la preposizione "di" indica appartenenza: la terra _di Israele _diventa quindi la Terra _che appartiene a Israele_, esattamente come "la casa _di _Aef" o "il giardino _di _Anna" appartengono ad Aef e ad Anna ... non diremmo mai "la casa dell'Aef" o "il giardino dell'Anna"  Tranne che in Padania, e mi vengono in mente sia Testori che Gaber.
> In altre parole, secondo me, si dice "Stato _di Israele_" per una sorta di _"tramandazione ebraica"_ ad indicare proprio l'antica appartenenza della regione all'uomo chiamato Israele: nessun articolo determinativo e nessuna preposizione articolata davanti ad un nome proprio di persona. Prendila con le pinze!!!


Nessuna fatica o resistenza ad accettare questa spiegazione.Anzi, mi piace.
Quanto agli altri toponimi del tuo post#13, resto in mezzo al guado.
_"Portogallo, Italia, Irlanda, Spagna, Grecia costituiscono la lista dei PIIGS,"
"Islanda e Groenlandia sono entrambe a Nord del parallelo X."_
Scrivo entrambe le frasi senza determinativo ma, se le leggo con, non soffro e non mi sognerei di correggerle.
*Ai MODs*: there is no stopping us, there is no stopping?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Aef,  

Ma_ Islanda _e _Groenlandia_ non fanno parte delle eccezioni! L'articolo determinativo va benissimo. 
Per _eccezioni_ intendo realmente i nomi degli Stati che non vogliono l'articolo: Sumatra, Haiti, San Marino, Panama ...  

P.S.: Niente inglese sul forum Solo Italiano


----------



## aefrizzo

Anja.Ann said:


> Aef,
> 
> Ma_ Islanda _e _Groenlandia_ non fanno parte delle eccezioni! L'articolo determinativo va benissimo. E chi ha detto il contrario? Per _eccezioni_ intendo realmente i nomi degli Stati che non vogliono l'articolo: Sumatra, Haiti, San Marino, Panama ...


 Tuo post#13 :"Toponimi  - Un discorso a parte va fatto per isole e nazioni, talvolta  coincidenti: richiedono l’articolo quelle che, in funzione locativa,  vengono introdotte dalla preposizione _in_ ([in] _l’Italia_; stato insulare: [in] _l’Irlanda_; grandi isole: [in] _la Groenlandia_;
Sono fuso? Mi sono limitato a cambiare Irlanda con Islanda, per via del parallelo.
P.S. (hit del secolo scorso), la versione italiana non l'ho mai sentita.
P.P.S.Aiuto, qualcuno mi spieghi dove ho vissuto finora, che giornali e telegiornali ho seguito.Prevedo una crisi di identità.


----------



## Anja.Ann

aefrizzo said:


> _"Islanda e Groenlandia sono entrambe a Nord del parallelo X."_
> Scrivo entrambe le frasi senza determinativo ma, se le leggo con, non soffro e non mi sognerei di correggerle.



Aef, volevo dire: _e perché mai dovresti correggerle? _


----------



## aefrizzo

*AA,* per favore non prendertela. Sia in questo che nel thread italoinglese, ho detto ripetutamente che_ *io e altri indigeni*_(stampa, TV) usiamo scrivere questo tipo di frasi "*senza*", ma non ho contestato mai (e perchè poi) il rispetto della regola tradizionale "*con*".
Il problema era stato sollevato da un non native. Se ritieni che l'uso "senza", in questo tipo di frasi, sia da proscrivere con fermezza, va bene, l'ho capito. Non mi adeguerò, ma TVB lo stesso.
P.S. Ai* MOD*s, abuso di typo e di SMStext. Ma è l'ultimo mio post sull'argomento.


----------



## Spiritoso78

> Per _eccezioni intendo realmente i nomi degli Stati che non vogliono l'articolo: Sumatra, Haiti, San Marino, Panama ...  _



A questo punto mi chiedo se esista veramente una regola o, come credo, sia riconducibile ad un semplice discorso di "orecchio". Nessuno di noi italofoni utilizzerebbe l'articolo con gli Stati sopra menzionati o con altri famosi tipo Montecarlo, Andorra, Capo Verde o Cuba. 

Saluti


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Spirit!  
Ho trovato una "regola ... non regola", non è illuminante, ma almeno stabilisce che non esistono "norme" in proposito: "Prontuario nomi propri - Treccani" - _3.2 Articolo - _"Non vi sono norme di ordine generale per quanto riguarda l’uso degli articoli con i toponimi, ma indicativamente si può dire che non vogliono l’articolo i nomi delle città, dei paesi e delle piccole isole. [...] Anche i nomi di stato vogliono l’articolo, ma lo perdono dopo la preposizione _in _[...] 

Aef 
Temo che non ci siamo capiti. In realtà, intendevo solo dire che ritengo l'uso o meno dell'articolo assolutamente corretto per tutti i toponimi che non costituiscono "eccezioni" (cioè, quelli che proprio non lo vogliono).


----------

